# 3 axis skull HELP!!!



## MrHyde (Jun 21, 2016)

Good afternoon haunters--

I really need some help here. I am new to all of the 3 axis skull prop, but have assembled and stained, etc successfully. I am now having issues with the most important part; VSA. I've been in contact with Nelson from monkeybasic and he has been more than helpful; shout to Nelson for everything he does. My issue is no servos are moving when programming my routine . Everything seems to be set up alright, but nothing. If someone can tell me how to attach a video to help..thank you guys for your input and help!

Chad


----------



## packetbob (Oct 27, 2014)

what are you using to control the Servos?


----------



## MrHyde (Jun 21, 2016)

Lynxmotion ssc32u


----------



## madscientist70 (Aug 7, 2009)

The servos move individually.did you configure them VSA tools? and when you do you need to configure the limits.


----------



## psherwood (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, make sure your com is set to the proper usb port


----------



## dangersahead (Feb 16, 2016)

Compliments of sindy skinless
http://sindyskinless.com/VSA_Programming 101.pdf


----------

